# KING CRAB LEGS



## LEE ALVES (Mar 27, 2018)

HI EVERYONE NEW TO THE FORUM 
WANTING TO TRY KING CRAB LEGS ON MY PELLET GRILL ANY TIPS OR INFO

THANK YOU 

LEE


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2018)

Only did it once(King is kinda pricey here), but use high heat and flip once. Should take about 5 or so minutes total. Flavor will come from your dipping sauce.

Chris


----------



## Geebs (Mar 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Only did it one(King is kinda pricey here), but use high heat and flip once. Should take about 5 or so minutes total. Flavor will come from your dipping sauce.
> 
> Chris



Agreed, dont over cook them or the meat will come out shrunk and rubbery.


----------



## LEE ALVES (Mar 27, 2018)

THANK YOU FOR THE TIPS


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2018)

Take some photo's, I love those things!
Al


----------



## zwiller (Mar 28, 2018)

Never did them on a pellet grill but have on propane a bunch of times.  I think nearly all are precooked and frozen so essentially you are just reheating them...  Thaw in fridge a few days in advance.  Place 1-2 legs on a sheet of foil and drizzle  a little lemon juice over them and seal them up.  OK if a few sharp edges push through a little.  Grill 5-10 minutes on med heat.  They will clearly smell done when ready.  Keep in foil until eating as they cool FAST.  Even sealed in foil they will get just a kiss of the grill/smoke and you can tell they were cooked over fire.


----------



## LEE ALVES (Mar 28, 2018)

THANK YOU


----------

